# Little Mexican Boy Playing Guitar



## Chusee (Oct 31, 2010)

Click Me!

I found it funny!


----------



## rainking (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny? Why?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 31, 2010)

I found it funny too.  he got so little tips that he turned into wax - how is that not funny?

I'm thinking this might be spam....?


----------

